# Remote Uncoupling revisited



## mjltuk (Jan 3, 2008)

I've read all the posts on this but am now hoping for an update on your real world experiences.

I have standardised on KD couplers and am now trying to convert a battery/RC loco to remote uncoupling using el cheapo blue servos to be fixed immediately behind body-mounted KD 930 draft boxes.

Its mainly the mechanicals between the servo horn and the coupler head that I'm struggling with. My questions to you guys who have done all this please:

What material have you used for the connection - chain, rod, cord, line, wire?

How have you fixed it to the coupler head - hole drilled in head, attachment to the trip pin?

Any problems encountered?

As ever a picture would be worth a thousand words!

Very many thanks in advance.

mike


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Mike.
Instead of trying to re-invent the wheel, why not simply use the Kadee R/C coupler products?
http://https://www.kadee.com/remote/html/11220.htm











They work with any standard Digital Proportional R/C signal.


----------



## mjltuk (Jan 3, 2008)

Good Morning Tony

I was hoping that you might see this - although I'm somewhat baffled by your suggestion!

I've only been considering this solution because you had previously (2014) said:

"The easy way to do it is with an inexpensive micro servo (around US$5) and a bit of nylon thread"

I had considered the KD option but can't find one anywhere in Europe so it would be even more very expensive to ship two to UK.

Please let us know your experience of how both options have performed in practice.

All the best

mike


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, seems to me we are still looking for some real world comments as to how well the couplers work and do the users feel they were worth the money after getting to use them?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Mike.
I don't need them for myself and not one of my customers has ever asked for them.
Consequently I have only ever made a working sample to show on the bench.
It seems that very few Large Scalers "operate" like they do in the smaller scales. The problem being that you need to be able to uncouple individual cars. The best way of doing that seems to the way Kadee does with magnets in the track.


----------



## mjltuk (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Randy and thanks again Tony


The need is not for shunting puzzles but for accessing rakes of rolling stock stored in not easily accessible locations.


Looks like the silent response from other MLSers would support your view that there is is a very small population who have actually implemented remote uncoupling.


Has anyone successfully used the Kadee 11220?


mike


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried the Kadee remote uncoupler (It does work great) and found for a lot less $$ I can just convert a standard Kadee coupler plus a small chain and standard servo motor to my decoder. I can do front and rear Kadees with remote uncoupling for under $20 (pack of Kadee uncouplers, chain, 2 servos). Fortunately the electronics I use have the capability of 4 servos built in on my engines and I can use my wireless controller and do not need the Kadee transmitter and receiver. (note I am DCC with Zimo units, your mileage will be different).


----------



## mjltuk (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dan

How did you connect your small chain to the coupler please? A picture would be brilliant.


How small is the chain?

Best

mike


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used several different size chains. It is the servo which can be fun to mount. I use Quik Grip glue and have had no issues with LGB plastic, but I do 'rough' up the plastic with a dremel. I have done horizontal drive and vertical drive to make the standard/regular Kadee work for me with off the shelf servos. Most important thing to do is not have the chain connected until you have 'tuned' the servo as if it spins it will break the chain.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan,keep in mind,all the plus and all the minus wires on the servos can be wired together,just the signal wires need to be extra!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike.
If you haven't seen this thread at LSC

https://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/29134/kadee-couplers/view/post_id/379216
You might find it useful.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Just to throw my two cents in, I find this quite a surprising subject: As I find at 69 years on a 75% ground level pike that uncoupling Kadees by hand is a sinch! - Just slip a finger around one of the air hose like extension bellow the coupler and pull! Its that easy folks, even when you have diaphragms. So who need remote uncoupling? On all my MTH locos I removed them and installed Kadees, and I spend hours switching with them. It's even easier on the table top level portions of my layout. I know of a few buddies who saw off the kadee style extention below because its not realistic enough (ho ho...), they are crazy, its so convenient. I haven't installed a single magnet under my track. Besides it keeps you in shape too...
Enjoy your hobby folks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When cutting the grass I can uncouple an engine remotely and switch in another engine.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is a link to an old thread, I put remote uncouplers front/back on my RC Bachmann Davenport. http://forums.mylargescale.com/40-rc-battery-operations/32986-bachmann-davenport-rc-2.html


----------

